# PRÄPARIEREN von TIERE



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

@ll
entschuldigung sollte natürlich PRÄPARIEREN von TIEREN oder FISCHEN heißen.
möglicherweise kann das DOK .......
Hi Dok kannst Du das verbessern!!!?
hallo leute,
hat sich jemand von euch schon mal mit diesem thema beschäftigt!!!-----------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 12-01-2001 um 16:41.]


----------



## Megarun (12. Januar 2001)

Jou, ich...
...habe mal vor vielen Jahren einen Hechtkopf präpariert. Sch... Arbeit.
Der Kopf wurde 2-3 Tage in Formalin eingelegt. Formalin wurde damals in Apotheken frei verkaut!!! Heute wohl nicht mehr möglich. Das Zeug muß wohl total giftig sein! Äh, ich weiss nicht ob ich die einzelen "Schritte" hier Posten soll? (lasse es lieber bleiben) Kann nur eins sagen: Es ist nicht Jedermanns Sache. Noch eins, die Farben, die ein lebendes Tier aufweist, habe ich auch nicht hinbekommen. (Wohl Mangel an Erfahrung)
War meine erste und letzte Trophäe!!!MfG & Petri, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Januar 2001)

Hi!
Ich habe mal einen Seehasen mit Formalin präpariert. Der steht heut noch auf dem Schrank und sieht ganz gut aus.
Aber wie Megarun sagt das Zeug ist sau giftig und desshalb besser die Finger davon lassen.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Andreas_S (12. Januar 2001)

Ich halte nix vom Präparieren, ein Foto und die Erinnerung tut es auch.

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
        www.nordmeer.de


----------



## buggs (12. Januar 2001)

Hai Donaufischer,
mein Schwiegervater präpariert seine großen Fänge (Fischköpfe) selber und zwar so:
Den Kopf  in Spiritus 2 Tage einlegen anschließend kurz in Klarlack tauchen und nun auf ein Holzbrett mit heißkleber befestigen.
Sehen sehr gut aus, aber wie lange? 

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





        ---


----------



## Donaufischer (12. Januar 2001)

@ buggs,
alkohol entzieht dem gewebe einen beträchtlichen anteil an wasser.
bei einmaliger behandlung verbleibt jedoch feuchtigkeit im gewebe.
warscheinlich wurde der fischkopf nun an einem luftigen ort weitergetrocknet der geringprozentige vom wasser verdünnte alkohol verdunstet sowie auch das restliche wasser. nun hat aber bereits eine besiedelung mit pilzsporen aus der luft eingesetzt noch während das gewebe weiter austrocknet.
je nach beurteilung des trockengrades wird nun in lack getaucht und das gewebe weitgehenst luftdicht abgeschlossen.
nach kurzer oder etwas längerer zeit beginnt nun das präparat zu verfallen es schimmelt so vor sich hin bis es weggeworfen oder dem feuer übergeben wird.
ist so schade.
------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 12-01-2001 um 21:10.]


----------



## Donaufischer (13. Januar 2001)

@ megaran,
hast recht das bringt&acute;s nicht!
das mit den farben aufwendig sag ich.
hätt man ihn den hechtkopf ganz dunkel gehalten im 10%igen formalin und beim trocknen; ja die pigmentierung viel dunkler könnt sie heut noch sein.
man kanns auch nachmalen mit ganz einfachen mitteln ( nur das malen ist nicht einfach )und danach nochmals lackieren.
zahlt sich bei dem gerödl nicht aus.


------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Andreas_S (13. Januar 2001)

Ich würde den Kopf in einen Ameisenhaufen 1 Tag legen, ist zwar nur der Schädel, aber reicht doch.

------------------
***Moderator Angeln In Norwegen***
        www.nordmeer.de


----------



## Donaufischer (13. Januar 2001)

@Andreas_S;
naja ameisenhaufen ist nicht so gut.man könnte aber die kieferknochen präparieren.
dazu sollte man den kopf oder den zu präp. teil in wasser, den man pro liter 100g soda oder kochsalz zusetzt, kochen.
danach kann man den schädel oder teile davon mit einem stumpfen messer zerlegen und den kieferknochen unter fließenden wasser mit einer zahnbürste reinigen.
zur vollständigen reinigung kann man nochmals weitere 5 minuten lang in einer sodalösung kochen; anschließend an der luft trocknen.
möchte man das präparat bleichen, umwickelt man den knochen mit baumwollwatte und durchfeuchtet diese mit 3-6%igem wasserstoffsuperoxid ( H2O2 ) aus der apotheke.
nach etwa 5 bis 24 stunden ( von der größe des präp. abhängig, immer abgedeckt in einer schale arbeiten )entfernt man die watte ( gummihandschuhe verwenden ); danach an der luft ohne mit wasser abzuspülen trocknen. FERTIG   

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Donaufischer (14. Januar 2001)

was ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
der größte hechtkopf den ich je präpariert hab wog schwache 2,4kg (unpräpariert) war von einem 11,5kg hecht den aber nicht ich gefangen hab.
dazu kommen noch wirklich viele köpfe von forelle bis zander runter bis zum torso einer maus oder auch mal einen raben rauf bis zum walskelett
und archäologische holzfunde.
zum formalin ist zu sagen, dass es nicht so gefährlich ist wie man meinen könnte.
ich möchte die giftigkeit von formalin jetzt nicht runterspielen (...vorkommen in freier natur usw.) dennoch ist der stoff gut zu handhaben; wenn man so dinge wie, gummihandschuhe, nicht einatmen (mund und nasenschutz verwenden) im freien arbeiten nicht rauchen oder essen bei der arbeit, einhält.
soweit ok mr vonwegen...; du weist schon was ich meine!

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## buggs (14. Januar 2001)

Hai Donaufischer
Bis jetzt ist an den Fischköpfen (sind schon 1Jahr aufgehängt)noch nichts zu sehen. Aber ich glaube das liegt wohl daran das Sie an einem Luftigen Ort aufgehängt sind.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Jungangler02 (14. Januar 2001)

Also ich Halte nix Von Präperiren. Mir reicht ein schönes Foto. und wennn du deinen Fisch doch Präperieren willst dann gib ihn in die Hände eines Fachmanes. sowas ist zwar teuer aber sieht hinterher sehr gut aus.  

------------------






































  Gruß Junganger02


----------



## buggs (14. Januar 2001)

Hai Jungangler02
Also ich bin auch für ein schönes Foto, aber wenn endlich der große Angelandet wird, wird er nartürlich zum Fachmann gebracht. 

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Donaufischer (14. Januar 2001)

sewas Jungangler02
jeder wie er gerne möchte!ist 1. ... und 2tens eine schöne arbeit;hab ne menge freunde die stolz auf ihre fänge sind und schöne erlebnisse und erinnerungen damit verknüpfen.
BEISPIEL:
wie oft hat schon einer nen wirklich guten huchen glücklich und das unter weis ich was für welchen bedingungen gelandet. TIP: "huchen alex" bitte nachlesen!
gruß


------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Donaufischer (14. Januar 2001)

das mit dem fachman ist OK!
aber was spricht dagegen sich einiges an fertigkeiten anzueignen zu erlernen!
und irgendwann kommt er der große der kapitale ...!
der fachmann leitet den preis von der größe des präp. ab. eine durchschnittliche größe also nichts kapitales


----------



## CARPFREAK (14. Januar 2001)

Tag leute,
jeder sollte es so machen wie es ihm gefällt.
der eine präpariert seinen fisch,der andere ißt ihn und der nächste setzt ihn nach nem foto wieder zurück.Jeder auf seine art und weise.
@donaufischer,abgesehen davon,ich denke nicht das ihr jeden großen Huchen präpariert sondern auch mal zurücksetzt,da die Huchen es heutzutage sehr schwer haben um zu überleben.
Gruß vom CARPFREAK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S.(selbst wenn ich mal einen hecht von ne&acute;n 1,40m fangen würde,ich setze ihn trotzdem zurück,da er schon so viele jahre überlebt hat und nicht durch einen menschen getötet werden sollte.das mag für einige vielleicht unverständlich sein aber ich akzeptiere es ja auch wenn jemand seinen fisch im wohnzimmer hängen hat.Jeder wie es ihm gefällt.)ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## Donaufischer (14. Januar 2001)

@ CARPFREAK,
dazu kann ich ja ok sagen!
in irgendeinem beitrag denke ich hab ich kurz erwähnt, dass ich sehr selten einen fang mit nachause bringe mit ausnahme der forellen.zum huchen ist zu sagen, dass es abundzu einige male halt übers jahr vorkommt einen am haken zu haben ohne, ihm gezielt nachgestellt zu haben, meist unter 70cm =C&R
barbenregion halt; gute oder beste strömung
löcher, im strom ansteigende schotterböden.nur der huchen ist nicht mein fisch hab da eine andere einstellung zur fischerei; kenne jedoch die (verzeihung) szene!
kurz gesagt gegen die begeisterung für eine sache ist nichts einzuwenden. nur was die huchenfischer so vorantreibt (gilt natürlich nicht für alle) ist mir etwas zu fanatisch zu extrem und das mag ich pers. nicht.fischköpfe an der wand; hab so über die doch vielen jahre, nur vier für mich selbst präpariert.nochmals zum C&R alles schön und gut; beispiel huchen. zumeist ein wilder kämpfer
das alles nun bei großer kälte kann sehr anstrengend sein. für den kapitulierenden salmon das ende!
bin der meinung, dass von 10 großen oder kapitalen huchen ein R. kaum einer bereits vor dem abhaken überleben würden.
die aktionen danach ........glaube mir es gibt kein überleben.ansonst wenn der fisch nicht verletzt ist ok!
wenn ich sehen kann, dass er ins wasser zurückgesetzt ok ist und wichtig vorallem selbst davonschwimmt.......
gruß ------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 15-01-2001 um 14:20.]


----------



## Radi (15. Januar 2001)

Ich präpariere schon seit vielen Jahren selbst, mit Formalin und lebe noch.
Ich finde ein Präperat sollte Natürlichkeit zeigen, und nicht nachgemalt wie eine Holzfigur.
Ich fixiere meine Trophäen, anschließend ins Formalinbad 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verdünnt, trocknen, danach in Spiritus legen, trocknen und lackieren.
Mein ältestes Präparat ca. 15 Jahre zeigt noch keine Alterserscheinungen.
Ich finde einen Kopf an der Wand schöner als ein Foto.


----------



## Donaufischer (16. Januar 2001)

danke Radi für dein posting!ich kenn so an die hundert leute die in div. fa. mit der herstellung von formalin besch. sind; weitere die formalin-melamin-harnstoffharze herstellen und anderes. >30 jahre konnte ich beobachten; keine probleme keiner erkrankt oder verstorben!wichtig vor und beim präp. ist das dunkelhalten der trop.
nach dem formalinbad, das trocknen im alkohol ( trocknen durch wasserentzug ) sollte in stufen erfolgen. zb. 50% weiter mit 70% danach mit alk. ohne wasserbeigabe.
da man dem schrupf beim wasserentzug entgegenwirkt. das endgültige trocknen erfolgt in einem plastiksack der verschlossen ist, in dem man mittels eines bürolocher zwei löcher anbringt.
und immer dunkel halten!
das an alle die es wissen wol.....!
gibt aber noch eine andere vorgangsweise zur präp. in formalin!!! ist dann mit dem trocknen einfacher!!!OK radi nur weiter so und viel erfolg!!!!
schönen gruß noch
  ------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 16-01-2001 um 07:36.]


----------



## Donaufischer (16. Januar 2001)

das formalin wird übrigens auf etwa 10% mittels enthärtetem wasser eingestellt.
ein event. weißer niederschlag ( wenn höher prozentig verwendet und eben nicht stabilisiert ist ) ist paraform. und ist nicht weiters von bedeutung.
mfg------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 16-01-2001 um 08:12.]


----------



## chippog (20. Januar 2001)

hat es denn niemanden, der plastikabgüsse vom superfang macht, mit anmalen und so? doch vorher:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Donaufischer (21. Januar 2001)

hallo chippog!
kein sehr gefragtes thema! oder sollte ich mich täuschen?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gruss aus der wachau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------

